# EGC - Friendly Gaming Community



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 11, 2006)

*Eternal Guardians Community

I play Call of Duty 2 in a clan which is based within this community.   However the community caters for all games of all genres.  So if anybody wants to join this type of community you are more than welcome.

We currently have the following gaming sections:

- Call of Duty 2
- Medal of Honour 
- Guild Wars
- World of Warcraft
- Pro Evolution Soccer 

The Guild Wars and World of Warcraft sections are becoming scarce so anybody who feels like they could breathe some life into these sections, please contact our forums.  

What we are looking for:

- Anybody who considers themselves to be a gamer

- Anybody wishing to be involved in the aforementioned gaming sections

- Anybody wanting to start a new clan or new gaming section

- Anybody who has a clan or who is involved in a game, and would like to bring it into the EGC fold.

This is quite an exciting opportunity.  There are many people there who can help you with the creation of a clan and all the stuff you need, plus the useage of forum and webspace.  We currently have a few gaming servers, and several TeamSpeak and Ventrilo servers.  All of which are ideal for any gamer.  

Anyway if you are interested please follow the link.  Or likewise post any questions here.  

Regards

Lacedaemonian.  
*


----------



## cornelius (Nov 11, 2006)

how about Diablo II ? the Elder Scrolls?


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 11, 2006)

We dont have those sections Cornelius but if you wanted to join and build up those sections then you are more than welcome.  Do you play those games with people currently?


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 12, 2006)

I think a few of the lads are playing Splinter Cell right now too.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Nov 12, 2006)

Are these all PC based?
I'm not sure if it makes a difference whether you go online with a PC, PS2, or Xbox - they both run CoD2 online as well.
I've always steered away from online games - hell, Travian & Inselkampf were addictive enough until I got bored of them


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 12, 2006)

They are not quite as time consuming as those games Winter.  COD2 matches generally last between 30 mins and an hour.  PES6 matches last 10 to 15 minutes.  I know virtually nothing about the other gaming sections.


----------

